# Does the term 'Moggie' or 'Mongrel' offend you?



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, I am not from England, so have a different dialect than most on here!

I worked in the veterinary field for several years. Not being anymore specific than that.

But I have seen one thread where someone takes offense to the word moggie to describe their cat, and now someone has take offense of use of the word mongrel.

Where I studied, non pedigree cats= moggies and non pedigree dogs= mongrels....

Since when did moggies and mongrels become dirty words?

My cats in my eyes are moggies (though one is of persian descent, another oriental descent) , they are not pedigree....

Does anybody else hate the use of these words?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought Moggie was a nice way to describe non pedegree cats, all my cats have been lovely moggies, I thought Mongrel meant a dog whose parentage was not known and cross breed meant that one or both parents were pedigree, I might be wrong but I thought those were the correct terms.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I thought the same there is purebred, x bred and mongrel or cur. I don't take offense though. My little crossbred is a cute mongrel parentage unknown. But if you had for example only a llasha poo. More than likely the parents were purebred poodle and purebred llasha maybe both registered therefore parentage known. But I luv em all just like I luv adopted kids with unknown parentage...Jill


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Moggie sounds nicer than mongrel though, i would like to add


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

OK, got my Saunders Veterinary Dictionary out 

mongrel- of mixed breeding; said of dogs in particular but also used adjectivally to refer to any species.

moggy- term of endearment addressed to a cat.
(Thus not an offical veterinary term).


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Personally i dont give a stuff about the name/term Moggy. It's only when people refer to them as JUST MOGGIES i care. Cats are cats it's just that some are more expensive than others.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Moggie sounds nicer than mongrel though, i would like to add


Why? 

A spade is a spade....


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I am certain all the pedigree dogs would not liked to be called mongrels and also crossbreeds.
A mongrel is a dog with unknown parentage.
Still loved the same as all other dogs.

I am certain pedigree cats would not liked to be called moggies.
Moggie i do believe is a cat of unknown parentage also.
All loved the same.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Personally i dont give a stuff about the name/term Moggy. It's only when people refer to them as JUST MOGGIES i care. Cats are cats it's just that some are more expensive than others.


I don't bother either, its the members on here that seem to 

My moggies are lush!!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I don't bother either, its the members on here that seem to
> 
> My moggies are lush!!!!


Exactly.....


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I am certain all the pedigree dogs would not liked to be called mongrels and also crossbreeds.
> A mongrel is a dog with unknown parentage.
> Still loved the same as all other dogs.
> 
> ...


My Saunders Veterinary Dictionary and educational studies say otherwise! 

Its just people wanting to make their pets sound more 'posh' imo.

ps. I wasn't saying that pedigrees were called mongrels or moggies (I am confused by your post). Quite the opposite actually... both these terms are applied to the 'NON PEDIGREE'.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

No, I don't see why I should be offended by it  There are a lot worse words someone can call your cat/dog 

I own one moggie and 1 mongrel and I'm proud to say so


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

I actually call mine Moggies and The Mutts or the muppets! I seldom in fact almost never refer to them as 'dogs'
sounds sort of affectinate to me!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Definition of Moggy...a domestic cat, esp. one of a common or mixed breed. 
So that doesn't just apply to mixed breed cats.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I just adore my moggies! It is a term of endearment! 

I can understand some people attitude towards the word mongrel. Becasue its said in not so nice terms by many people  so therefore it now has a sort of stigma attched to it. Not by most people but by some.

But i love Mongrels to!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> No, I don't see why I should be offended by it  There are a lot worse words someone can call your cat/dog
> 
> I own one moggie and 1 mongrel and I'm proud to say so


Good for you! Just as precious in my eyes!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww thats nice i am so glad i have mutts and moggies thanks for sharing.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Good for you! Just as precious in my eyes!


I agree


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Colsy said:


> I am certain all the pedigree dogs would not liked to be called mongrels and also crossbreeds.
> A mongrel is a dog with unknown parentage.
> Still loved the same as all other dogs.
> 
> ...


LOL!! I agree. A dog is a dog, a cat is cat.

I don't like being called 'gawky'.........but it doesn't change the fact i am one :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I just adore my moggies! It is a term of endearment!
> 
> I can understand some people attitude towards the word mongrel. Becasue its said in not so nice terms by many people  so therefore it now has a sort of stigma attched to it. Not by most people but by some.
> 
> But i love Mongrels to!


I can't understand it either  Some of the best dogs I have came in contact with are indeed mongrels!

If this is indeed a new stigma, it explains all the poor dogs awaiting homes in rescue centres. Snobbery is a bad thing and healthy dogs are being pts, all because of a term...


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I can't understand it either  Some of the best dogs I have came in contact with are indeed mongrels!
> 
> If this is indeed a new stigma, it explains all the poor dogs awaiting homes in rescue centres. Snobbery is a bad thing!


I think that people get two sensitive regarding it! I mean seriously the dog ain't gonna be hurt by it whatever you call it!

When someone asks me what breed of dog I have I always always say weimys! thats when they ask me the breed! They normally say what are they! and I say weimaraners, they often the say I've never heard of em!! I NEVER EVER say they are 'pedigrees' when trying to describe them! I just say largish grey dogs that look a bit like a pointer!

The sharpei cross that I look after the owners refer to that as a heinz! I do actually prefer the name cross to crossbreed! People can call their dogs what they like! but there is NO need whatsoever imo to be offended by what others call them!
DT


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> Since when did moggies and mongrels become dirty words?


I do not believe they are dirty words, but some do seem to take offence for some reason.

I think that they feel it is denigrating their pet in some way.
I have moggies, I love my moggies and do not feel that they are of less value to me than my pedigree cats in anyway.

I feel that nowadays so many people do not like to admit that their cat/dog is not the descendant of a specific breed, hence the "what breed is my cat or dog?" threads.

I think that is because they prefer to think of them and they feel it sounds better if they refer to them as a Collie cross, or a Boxer cross or a Labrador cross than a simple mongrel or a mutt.

I would like to think that most do not judge their pets and love them unconditionally, but part of me thinks that many people are frustrated pedigree owners in that they would have preferred to have a full pedigree/purebred animal, but circumstances have dictated otherwise. It is those who perhaps get most annoyed and upset re the terms mongrel/moggie.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

my "mixed" breed cats i call moggies and i think it sounds cute also call the kittens that come through here the moglets but for some reason the word mongrel doesnt sound as nice (although i am not against the word or offended by it) but then i tend to call all dogs pooch


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> I can't understand it either  Some of the best dogs I have came in contact with are indeed mongrels!
> 
> If this is indeed a new stigma, it explains all the poor dogs awaiting homes in rescue centres. Snobbery is a bad thing and healthy dogs are being pts, all because of a term...


Exactly hun. I know of people (not friends) that don't want a 'mongrel' but they want a pedigree.....(but would happily rehome a moggie)

I am different. I would very very happily give a home to a beautiful rescue mongrel. Unfortunately i dont fit the 'criteria' so my way of rescuing will have to be contacting breed rescues.

Is it just me on here, or do others find, that non-parentge cats get homes easier than non-parentage dogs. In fact a dog magazine i read had statistics that cat re-homing has gone up this year but dog re-homing has dwindled slighty. It is very sad


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I do not believe they are dirty words, but some do seem to take offence for some reason.
> 
> I think that they feel it is denigrating their pet in some way.
> I have moggies, I love my moggies and do not feel that they are of less value to me than my pedigree cats in anyway.
> ...


Yip, snobbery! Thats what I thought! But as always you word things brilliantly!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Acacia said:


> In fact a dog magazine i read had statistics that cat re-homing has gone up this year but dog re-homing has dwindled slighty.


Could that be due to the recession, cats being cheaper to keep than dogs?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> but part of me thinks that many people are frustrated pedigree owners in that they would have preferred to have a full pedigree/purebred animal, but circumstances have dictated otherwise. It is those who perhaps get most annoyed and upset re the terms mongrel/moggie.


I disagree...I dont believe the owner gets frustrated and wishes they had a pedigree, it's that the owners get frustrated with others looking down their nose at non pedigrees as if they are less of a pet for some reason.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Is it just me on here, or do others find, that non-parentge cats get homes easier than non-parentage dogs. In fact a dog magazine i read had statistics that cat re-homing has gone up this year but dog re-homing has dwindled slighty. It is very sad


There is snobbery when trying to rehome cats as well! Cats Protection find it very hard to rehome black and white cats as they are seen as common!  People even when rescuing a 'moggie' want something a bit different that they can then brag to their friends about! Gingers used to be sought after, but not now....


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I disagree...I dont believe the owner gets frustrated and wishes they had a pedigree, it's that the owners get frustrated with others looking down their nose at non pedigrees as if they are less of a pet for some reason.


I don't think they do Ony! Infact i'll be honest with you with some pedigree cats I have not got a bl**dy clue and would think they were moggies anyway! Like the manx for instance! my step daughters cat lost its tail!!! does that mean its a pedigree now
lol
DT


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> I dont believe the owner gets frustrated and wishes they had a pedigree, it's that the owners get frustrated with others looking down their nose at non pedigrees as if they are less of a pet for some reason.


Yes, but that is all part of the snobbery of some dog owners.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> There is snobbery when trying to rehome cats as well! Cats Protection find it very hard to rehome black and white cats as they are seen as common!  People even when rescuing a 'moggie' want something a bit different that they can then brag to their friends about! Gingers used to be sought after, but not now....


Hey! my moggies black and white! I had him from three weeks old! he is now 15 years! and everyone loves him!
Billy the cat! is his name!
DT


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I disagree...I dont believe the owner gets frustrated and wishes they had a pedigree, it's that the owners get frustrated with others looking down their nose at non pedigrees as if they are less of a pet for some reason.


I think this goes the other way too. Someone once said to me (when talking about the dogs) 'Are they pedigree? ..I've never buy a pedigree dog now'. Well, just as well they're MY dogs then


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> There is snobbery when trying to rehome cats as well! Cats Protection find it very hard to rehome black and white cats as they are seen as common!  People even when rescuing a 'moggie' want something a bit different that they can then brag to their friends about! Gingers used to be sought after, but not now....


True, they want a Persian cross or a Bengal cross or even a full pedigree cat.
Black and black and white cats are very difficult to rehome.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I don't think they do Ony! Infact i'll be honest with you with some pedigree cats I have not got a bl**dy clue and would think they were moggies anyway! Like the manx for instance! my step daughters cat lost its tail!!! does that mean its a pedigree now
> lol
> DT


Im afraid some people do Sue...Im like you i couldn't tell which cats are pedigrees in most cases but for those that do know, they do look down their nose at non pedigrees.



lauren001 said:


> Yes, but that is all part of the snobbery of some dog owners.


Yes i agree it's snobbery but i was meaning for example...me having a moggy, i dont wish i had a pedigree instead.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> True, they want a Persian cross or a Bengal cross or even a full pedigree cat.
> Black and black and white cats are very difficult to rehome.


You tell that to Postman Pat Lauren


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> me having a moggy, i dont wish i had a pedigree instead.


No, I am not saying all, but some do definitely.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> I think this goes the other way too. Someone once said to me (when talking about the dogs) 'Are they pedigree? ..I've never buy a pedigree dog now'. Well, just as well they're MY dogs then


Ive been asked if my cat was a pedigree just because he's grey and it's not the most common of colours for a moggy. 



lauren001 said:


> True, they want a Persian cross or a Bengal cross or even a full pedigree cat.
> Black and black and white cats are very difficult to rehome.


But to be fair i went looking for a specific colour of cat. I did it in the past when i wanted a tabby and i did it last time when i wanted grey cats.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> Could that be due to the recession, cats being cheaper to keep than dogs?


It could be. But i found it quite shocking. 



tillysdream said:


> There is snobbery when trying to rehome cats as well! Cats Protection find it very hard to rehome black and white cats as they are seen as common!  People even when rescuing a 'moggie' want something a bit different that they can then brag to their friends about! Gingers used to be sought after, but not now....


Yep. I know that black and white cats are hard to re-home as are blacks. Its very sad. I went to one of our 2 shelters to give some bits too that i bought.......i saw a gorgeous (but ''special'') black and white girl. I asked questions about her, and i would have taken her in a heartbeat...they said ''its such a shame you don't fit the criteria as you'd make the perfect home'' i mean.......what 

I have always said (not to them) i wouldn't anymore than 4 cats in this house but for this adorable girl i would and could make space. Some rescues make rods for their own back (like over here) Our rescues can afford to be more stringent............''apparently''


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Im afraid some people do Sue...Im like you i couldn't tell which cats are pedigrees in most cases but for those that do know, they do look down their nose at non pedigrees.
> 
> Yes i agree it's snobbery but i was meaning for example...me having a moggy, i dont wish i had a pedigree instead.


I will admit Ony! the first cat I had after I was divorced had to be grey/blue!! it took me ages to find one!! he was a moggie of course but they were really in demand and quite rare! so yep! guess I can see where you are coming from!!
xx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> You tell that to Postman Pat Lauren


Postman Pat and his Blue Lynx Point Mitted Ragdoll doesn't really rhyme.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I will admit Ony! the first cat I had after I was divorced had to be grey/blue!! it took me ages to find one!! he was a moggie of course but they were really in demand and quite rare! so yep! guess I can see where you are coming from!!
> xx


Ah your'e as bad as me...lol...holding out till you got a grey/blue cat.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> It could be. But i found it quite shocking.
> 
> Yep. I know that black and white cats are hard to re-home as are blacks. Its very sad. I went to one of our 2 shelters to give some bits too that i bought.......i saw a gorgeous (but ''special'') black and white girl. I asked questions about her, and i would have taken her in a heartbeat...they said ''its such a shame you don't fit the criteria as you'd make the perfect home'' i mean.......what
> 
> I have always said (not to them) i wouldn't anymore than 4 cats in this house but for this adorable girl i would and could make space. Some rescues make rods for their own back (like over here) Our rescues can afford to be more stringent............''apparently''


Awww, she missed out on a good home with you!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Postman Pat and his Blue Lynx Point Mitted Ragdoll doesn't really rhyme.


Postman pat and his potty persian does


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Ah your'e as bad as me...lol...holding out till you got a grey/blue cat.


Yip, self-coloured grey cats are the most in demand moggy, second is the silver tabby moggy (because of the whiskas adverts- though those are pedigree).

Once upon-a-time it was the ginger cats that were sought after, but not now!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Well the grey cat I held out for was the re-incaration of the devil! Lived to the ripe old age of 20. the most ungratful moggie that ever walked this earth!!
DT


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Well the grey cat I held out for was the re-incaration of the devil! Lived to the ripe old age of 20. the most ungratful moggie that ever walked this earth!!
> DT


My first cat was a 'classic brown tabby' free to a good home! She was put to sleep last summer at the grand old age of 21.She was a grumpy madame... but loved her for it. Miss her loads, my first moggy.... And my first cat to pass, hit me hard!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i love solid grey/blue cats actually dont think there is a colour i dont like. i have told my OH i want a cat in every colour you can get but i was told where to go with that idea he he. I currently have a blue tortie, silver tabby and a black and white cat and a solid blue kitten and although the blue and the silver tabby are prettier... the black and white is my baby

and tillysdream... my 1st cat was a long haired classic brown tabby called tilly (well matilda but tilly for short) she lived till she was about 18ish according to the vet. we dont know her age as a man just walked up to my mum at a bus stop with the cat and kittens in a box and asked her to take them as he couldn't cope. she was a complete minx


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

ellie8024 said:


> i love solid grey/blue cats actually dont think there is a colour i dont like. i have told my OH i want a cat in every colour you can get but i was told where to go with that idea he he. I currently have a blue tortie, silver tabby and a black and white cat and a solid blue kitten and although the blue and the silver tabby are prettier... the black and white is my baby
> 
> and tillysdream... my 1st cat was a long haired classic brown tabby called tilly (well matilda but tilly for short) she lived till she was about 18ish according to the vet. we dont know her age as a man just walked up to my mum at a bus stop with the cat and kittens in a box and asked her to take them as he couldn't cope. she was a complete minx


Ahhh those classic brown tabby minxes! I think the female tabbies have a bossy side to them, she deffo kept my others in line! She hated black cats but loved ginger cats!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I have to admit that I don't understand why som eone would take offence at the terms moggie and mongrel. I think my cat Theo would much rather have me shouting at him and telling him he is a moggie than having to face the cats in the neighbour hood when I shout "Rat", "Monster", "Fluffball" and "Idiot" at him :wink5:

Besides, in my household we generally refer to them all as Heinz 57. My mum's from Dundee and when she was growing up that was the term used for a mixed cat or dog breed meaning that they were a little bit of everything!!! I think that sounds nicer. Although it might have some people wondering why beans are being rehomed if I said there was a Heinz 57 at the CPL :wink5:


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't mind the terms moggy or mongrel. My first dog was a mongrel or Heinz 57, she was asweet girl, loved her whatever she had in her,my current dogs are rescues as were my ones that have passed away and at the rescue centre they were always referred to as x breeds , i noticed on my cats records at the vets they refer to them as DSH domestic short hair, when infact they are all my moggies or mogs as i call them.My new kittens are moggies, although my kitten with no tail commonly called a manx is a Moggy, and i honestly don't care what 'label' they have crosses, x-breeds heinz 57 pooch mongrel ,or moggies,they all loved.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I had never heard of the term " moggie" before coming on here.

I call my cats mixed cats or tabbies because their all a mix. I am planning on in the future to get a birman and a sphynx because I really really like the breeds!

I dont have anything against mixed cats. I would love to have a calico :blushing:


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't give a toss about my girls being moggys, I have four beautiful characters for a fraction of the price


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

it certainly dosent offend me my gorgeous girl Ellie is a mongrel or a mutt, she dosent give a damn either & i feed a stray moggie im sure nobody would take offence would they


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

When i get asked what pets i have i tell them 3 cats, if they ask what breeds i say one rescue moggie and two persians, as much as i love my persians i dont think you cant beat a moggie 

I have always called him a moggie and would never take offence i also have a stray moggie i feed everyday.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It doesn't offend me but I prefer to think of dogs as dogs and not whether they are pedigrees or not, it doesn't matter to me cos they are all loved the same. 
We haven't got cats now but when we did, they were just cats and not moggies.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Well

I certainly dont get offended by it!

I have

my gorgeous mutt Billy
My super pedigree Miso
My brilliant persian Luna
My perfect cornish rex Sheebs
and two fabulous moggies Colin and Rose

Billy is a mutt/mongrel/crossbreed call him what you will, i affectionatly call him a mutt but wouldnt be offended either way. He's my lil darling and whatever the official term is for his breeding i wouldnt be offended!

Now i found this bit more interesting:

Colins English Dictionary:

*Moggy* (pl, moggie) - a slang term for a cat

*Mongrel:*

1. a dog of mixed breeding,

2. something made up of things from a variety of sources

adj: of mixed breeding or origin, a mongrel race

*

pedigree*
1. the line of descent of a purebred animal,

2. a document recording this,

3. a genealogical table, esp. one indicating pure ancestry,

*Mutt* is slang for a mongrel dog, but also for a stupid person.

*Crossbreed: *

Verb: to produce (a hybrid animal or plant) by crossing two different species, 
Noun: a hybrid animal or plant,

If we use their definition of a crossbreed then they do not exist in the general dog world.

The term cannot be applied to dogs of different breeds who have been bred together. It could only be applied to the wolf-dog breedings.

It therefore goes without saying then that any dog of the same species who is mixed together is defined as a mongrel 

Lets be honest though, it makes little difference as to how we feel about our pets - they are all our loved family members!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> Well
> 
> I certainly dont get offended by it!
> 
> ...


excellent post Sal xxx...


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> excellent post Sal xxx...


Thanks hun

And for future reference i will amend my posting.

According to the collins dictionary and will cease to refer to dogs of mixed parentage as crossbreeds. Legally i could be sued for misdiscribing (if i was a breeder!), and therefore they will be mongrels from now on!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> And for future reference i will amend my posting.
> 
> According to the collins dictionary and will cease to refer to dogs of mixed parentage as crossbreeds. Legally i could be sued for misdiscribing (if i was a breeder!), and therefore they will be mongrels from now on!


 really! now that is interesting


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> really! now that is interesting


According to my chat with trading standards when i was clearing up what a buyers rights are for buying a puppy.

If the product (inthis case a puppy could be a coffee maker) is misdiscribed you have a legal right to sue to the breeder!

Crossbreed means a hybrid according to the collins dictionary therefore i will in future err on the side of caution and describe as mongrels! Ive drscribed my foster kittens in the past as crossbreeds (my failed foster persians babies), but i wont be so lax in the future... you just never know!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

bumped the thread for you hun x


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I can't understand it either  Some of the best dogs I have came in contact with are indeed mongrels!
> 
> If this is indeed a new stigma, it explains all the poor dogs awaiting homes in rescue centres. Snobbery is a bad thing and healthy dogs are being pts, all because of a term...


t.b.h i havnt heard the term mongrel in a long time they were called that years ago way, way before you ever heard the term crossbreed very much.

So i do think its an age thing i obviously dont know your age so it could blow my theory right out of the water but i remember when i was a child you saw lots of dogs walking the streets, scavenging people opened their doors let dogs go and they came back when they were ready, so maybe if i had a cross breed i wouldnt like it to be called a mongrel as we have the image of those dogs that we saw as kids. Mongrel is a very old fashioned term.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> According to my chat with trading standards when i was clearing up what a buyers rights are for buying a puppy.
> 
> If the product (inthis case a puppy could be a coffee maker) is misdiscribed you have a legal right to sue to the breeder!
> 
> Crossbreed means a hybrid according to the collins dictionary therefore i will in future err on the side of caution and describe as mongrels! Ive drscribed my foster kittens in the past as crossbreeds (my failed foster persians babies), but i wont be so lax in the future... you just never know!


well you cant be too careful Sal. All breeders of such dogs will find this very interesting and helpful im sure


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> t.b.h i havnt heard the term mongrel in a long time they were called that years ago way, way before you ever heard the term crossbreed very much.
> 
> So i do think its an age thing i obviously dont know your age so it could blow my theory right out of the water but i remember when i was a child you saw lots of dogs walking the streets, scavenging people opened their doors let dogs go and they came back when they were ready, so maybe if i had a cross breed i wouldnt like it to be called a mongrel as we have the image of those dogs that we saw as kids. Mongrel is a very old fashioned term.


I believe that vets use the term 'mongrel' they certainly do at our surgery,


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I believe that vets use the term 'mongrel' they certainly do at our surgery,


Ime suprised because i havnt heard the term in years so maybe it hasnt died out as much as i thought, but i can understand some not liking it.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Have just checked petplans insurance, Both crossbreed and mongrel are listed on there so guess it is preference!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> t.b.h i havnt heard the term mongrel in a long time they were called that years ago way, way before you ever heard the term crossbreed very much.
> 
> So i do think its an age thing i obviously dont know your age so it could blow my theory right out of the water but i remember when i was a child you saw lots of dogs walking the streets, scavenging people opened their doors let dogs go and they came back when they were ready, so maybe if i had a cross breed i wouldnt like it to be called a mongrel as we have the image of those dogs that we saw as kids. Mongrel is a very old fashioned term.


Yes I remember those days. :laugh: Our dog used to go to the door to be let out and take himself for a walk. There wasn't many cars around here then though.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I remember those days. :laugh: Our dog used to go to the door to be let out and take himself for a walk. There wasn't many cars around here then though.


 yes and everybody knew them, looked out for em, they used to visit all the neighbours on the street get fed and come home, we didnt have a dog then, i was a child but can still remember it.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mutt, Mongrel, Pedigree, Moggy, Puss

Does anyone think the animal gives a toss as long as it is fed loved and cared for 

My cats have always been Moggies. I absolutely ADORE Tabbies.

And i call Oscar Muttly as a term of endearment.

If someone asked me if my dog was a Mongrel i wouldnt be offended  I would just tell them what breed or cross it was (if i new )

If i am out and about i will ask owners what breed their dog is because i am interested not because i am a snob


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

:lol:

Ive never heard anything so rediculous as being offended by the words "moggie" and "mongrel".

Next people will be saying the words "dog" and "cat" are offensive, and that we have to refer to the dogs correct breed/type when talking about them.

I call my dogs mutt, mongrels and skanky half breeds. They wag their tails so im pretty sure they arent offended.

Some people are just determined to be offended by everything little thing. 

If i want to call a dog a mongrel, or a cat a moggie (even if they are pure bred/pedigree/whatever) i will. They are not derogatory words like some nasty term. If someone gets "offended" by it, well tough tbh.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't see the big problem to be honest. A dog is a dog and a cat is a cat no matter what pet names you use for them.

I often call my Mums Leonberger a big fat lump. Now that is more offensive in my book than calling him a mongrel.

She also has a rescued Labradoodle that she calls a mongrel as no one is 100% sure that is what he is. But he looks like one and a few people have stopped her asking if she is mating him.

We often just call the cats 'Puss'.

I think there are bigger things to be worrying about.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I was following this thread on cat chat but as usual it was spiraling into an argument,.

I didn't post for fear of upsetting anyone or being accused of discrimination but I'll throw my tuppence worth in here.
I have no idea where it came from that anyone should be unhappy about the term moggie. As has been said here I would only be offended if my cats were referred to as 'just moggies' or 'only moggies'. 

I love my little mogsters and wouldn't have them any other way.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> yes and everybody knew them, looked out for em, they used to visit all the neighbours on the street get fed and come home, we didnt have a dog then, i was a child but can still remember it.


Ours was called Benji and he was a right character. He was my sisters dog really but when she got married he was meant to live with her but her husband wasn't happy when the first thing he did was cock his leg on her new suite so he stayed with us instead. :laugh:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

As previoulsy mentioned I would only be upset if someone said your cat is "only a moggie" or "just a moggie" trying to say they are inferior - to me a cat is a cat and a dog is a dog - personally I dont use the term moggie or mongrel -


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

My brother and his wifes first cat was actually registered at the vets under the name Moggy  yes love em dearly but they are a law unto themselves.  I'm not offended by either name and have had many mongrel/ heinz 57s.  I tend to call my boys muts at times, some people dont like that name either but I suppose like a lot of other words it depends on the context its used in and way it is said. We tend to use it as an endearment or "sodding muts driving me mad"


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not offended by those terms. I always call my cats 'The moggies'


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not offended, my cat is a moggie and 1 of my dogs is a mongrel!! The other 3 are cross breeds and the titchy one is a JRT..not sure what their offical title is as they are not a pedigree are they????


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> I believe that vets use the term 'mongrel' they certainly do at our surgery,


I can understand that for simplification, as either a dog looks like a recognised breed or it is a mongrel, as vets cannot possibly decipher the intricacies of the breeds used to make up a dog, and could in fact be totally wrong in some dogs. The owner of the dog may also have been misled by the "breeder" too.
Also if it doesn't have pedigree papers then it would be impossible to say who its parents are, (even then I am sure it may be not 100%) however if it looks like the breed it is supposed to then that is half the battle.

It is I am sure the same with cats too.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I quite like the term Moggie I see it as quite affectionate not sure about Mongrel though, I think I would prefer to say Cross or mixed breed.


----------



## ppersion (Oct 22, 2009)

We thought the same there is purebred, x bred and mongrel or cur. I don't take offense though.Because there is nothing else. My little crossbred is a cute mongrel parentage unknown. But if you had for example only a Latasha poo. More than likely the parents were purebred poodle and purebred Latasha maybe both registered therefore parentage known.
Regard.....


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not bothered about the semantics, I don't think most people are. Phonetically I prefer "mixes" but that's by the by. 

I think the reason that some people get offended is because they are sometimes used in derogatory terms. "Just" a mongrel then..... that kind of "less than" attitude used by certain folk. Probably because mongrels historically are worth less- financially- than pedigrees that might have been used as status symbols. Like a pricey car or whatever. You all know the type. Hyacinth Bouquet sorts 

I'd of thought it was much less of an issue for cats as, maybe I'm be ignorant here, but there is less of a market for pedigree cats and they are less mainstream than pedigree dogs. I would be hard pressed to name more than three different cat breeds and I think your average lay person would perhaps know... Persians and not a lot more!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*when i was a kid we used to call them heinze 57, i see nothing wrong in calling a none pedigree cat a moggie or a none pedigre dog a mongal.

whats changed peoples minds over the years it never bothered people then so why now *


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> I'd of thought it was much less of an issue for cats as, maybe I'm be ignorant here, but there is less of a market for pedigree cats and they are less mainstream than pedigree dogs. I would be hard pressed to name more than three different cat breeds and I think your average lay person would perhaps know... Persians and not a lot more!


Now on that your right!

I really hate it (and i can imagine those who are more involved with pedigree cats hate it even more) when people refer to them as "just a cat". Although finally the tide is turning and there are more and more cat breeds being recognised, mainly due to advertising though .

I dont like any *pet* being referred to as

"just a ______" regardless of its genetic make up, breed or type.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *
> 
> whats changed peoples minds over the years it never bothered people then so why now *


i might be wrong but i think crossbreeds now often being sold for high prices and often with an designer name attached to it might be the reason some people believe the crossbreed is more of value now than an average mongrel without a name and with a low purchase prize and so the name mongrel doesnt do them justice anymore (if that makes sense lol) 

I agree that some people use that term in a derogatory way making out a pedigree is more valuable than a mongrel which i understand that there are people not too happy about this....

But at the end of the day the dogs are all dogs and cats are all cats and they are all valuable at the same level, doesnt matter what others call them


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> when i was a kid we used to call them heinze 57, i see nothing wrong in calling a none pedigree cat a moggie or a none pedigre dog a mongrel.


*
*I think it is definitely all about status and pets being an extension of that status symbol culture, just like designer labels and cars. Some are quite happy in their Tesco gear and their second hand Ford Fiesta and are not afraid to tell anyone about it. Some of them could quite easily buy a Bentley if they wanted it is just not an issue. 
Other people feel that they always need to "make an impression" and assert their "status" and it is those I feel, that feel threatened by the words moggie and mongrel.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Natik said:


> i might be wrong but i think crossbreeds now often being sold for high prices and often with an designer name attached to it might be the reason some people believe the crossbreed is more of value now than an average mongrel without a name and with a low purchase prize and so the name mongrel doesnt do them justice anymore (if that makes sense lol)
> 
> I agree that some people use that term in a derogatory way making out a pedigree is more valuable than a mongrel which i understand that there are people not too happy about this....
> 
> But at the end of the day the dogs are all dogs and cats are all cats and they are all valuable at the same level, doesnt matter what others call them


WOW!

Class distinction of mongrels! 

Does that mean Billy is an upper-class mongrel because i know his parentage - and can trace his parentage back for about 30 years?

OOOH!

Thats it!

I have a posh Chic Mutt!!!!!!!! :001_tt2:

ut:

He's still a mongrel though!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> WOW!
> 
> Class distinction of mongrels!
> 
> ...


haha :smilewinkgrin:... it was just a thought of mine


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Natik said:


> haha :smilewinkgrin:... it was just a thought of mine


I'm gonna buy him a bow tie and top hat later i think! 

Gotta show the plebs that my mongrel is better than yours  :001_tt2:

i think this should suffice!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> Ok, I am not from England, so have a different dialect than most on here!
> 
> I worked in the veterinary field for several years. Not being anymore specific than that.
> 
> ...


To answer the initial question no, not at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Doesnt bother me if there called crossed breeds, mixed breeds, something x what ever x what ever! mongrels or anything else for that matter! There is nothing wrong with calling a dog a mongrel or a cat a moggie its nothing mean, nasty or cruel it is just a way of calling a dog/cat of many different/or few different breeds. I have not a clue why people get offended by it! 

My own "chinese cresteds" and a "Italion spinone" i call the cresteds many different things cresties, cresteds ect and i call the Italion spinone a spinone! Thats not mean or hurtful it is just a way of shorting down what the breed is!

If you had a a dog with 5/6 different breeds in it! which at one point we did have a rescue with 5 different breeds..you dont want to be stood there all day saying he is a yorkshire terrier x jack russel x chinese cresteds x Italion greyhound x papilion. you just say he is a mongrel, cross breed, mixed breed. 
Calling a dog a mongrel is just the same as calling a dog a mixed/cross breed! Its not ment in a nasty way or to hurt people that are owners of crosses.
People may not want there dogs classed as mongrels because they have there own silly names made up already like a "puggle" which is of course a mixed breed of a pug an beagle. who knows??


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

If it's not a purebreed then it will always be a mongrel to me. Don't understand why people get offended at that when they don't want their whatever crossed with whatever else to become a recognised breed but still give it a 'breed' name. Just like if it's not a poodle it's just a dog :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Could it be that the crossbreed owners look down their noses at the humble mongrel? Just as they assume the pure breed owners do at their crossbreeds?

Double standards.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Could it be that the crossbreed owners look down their noses at the humble mongrel? Just as they assume the pure breed owners do at their crossbreeds?
> 
> Double standards.


excellent point there Nonnie!  x


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

It doesnt bother me what you call my cat, she is a long haired tabby. So she is a "Moggie". 

At the end of the day regardless whether it is a crossbreed or pure breed it is a pet and shouldnt be judged regardless. It is someone's loving pet and is a member of there family.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't have a problem with the terms Moggie and Mongrel 
I don't know why but i don't like the term Mutt.
I just tell people Louie is a Yorkie X, if they want to know what with they can ask.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Yip, snobbery! Thats what I thought! But as always you word things brilliantly!


I chose to have pedigree dogs but ime not a snob


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I disagree...I dont believe the owner gets frustrated and wishes they had a pedigree, it's that the owners get frustrated with others looking down their nose at non pedigrees as if they are less of a pet for some reason.


I dont think they do! well not from what i have seen on this forum! plus i own a non pedigree dog myself who is loved and treated just the same as the others!  Its more about how people portray there cross breeds!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not offended by it my dogs actually respond to muttley these days. They're mutts/mongrels and moggies thats just what they are. For the argument it offends the animals they're animals who don't understand english


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

nope 

you can call my boys ugly and i wouldnt care they are mine and i love them thats all that matters! 


I do call mine cross breeds tho as i know thier parents but our old dog was a mix of whatevers he was a mongrel and he was the best dog ever


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont have a problem with the word moggie or mongrel (although i dont use these words myself) my dogs dont care what they are called one of my dogs is called Tara but we call her fat chow thats what she comes to not Tara lol.

I have a toy poodle cross maltese terrier i class her as a cross breed as i know what breed her parents are and i class a mongrel as a unknown breed
as they could be a mix of 5 different breeds.

When out with my poodle cross if somebody stops me to fuss her and asks what breed she is i dont say oh she is a cross breed or mongrel i say she is a poodle cross maltese if i didnt know her breed id say to them she is a heinz 57


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Firstly, to OP, I can't see the logic in your first statement... you are from the #uk, though not England, but what has dialects to do with this? I am a northerner down south but dialects don't affect typing.

Secondly, all dogs originate from wolves and are all mongrels... the term purebreds has come from the breeders trying to better their dogs (or not in many cases) and the KC. I was a vetnurse also and during my training I was taught that there are pure breeds, cross breeds are pedigree crosses, mongrels are unknown parentage or more than 2 crosses. The reason all dogs are fundamentally mongrels is that years back, no-one knew the parentage of dogs particularly wild dogs.

We have moggies - these are non pedigree cats which in my opinion are proper cats rather than poncy breeds of them... as for mongrels, if someone said my dog was a mongrel I would only be offended if, as often the case on this forum, it was said to provoke or insult. Otherwise, I would nicely explain to the uneducated person who said it that regardless of some discrimination against doodles by a minority, they are actually cross breeds; unrecognised by the KC thankfully and have pedigree parents. They are health tested just like any other dog should be and it seems to it is a good job they can't speak for themselves in their defence as it is better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you are stupid, than to open it and prove the point.

Doodles set an example to other dogs - pedigrees, crosses or mongrels because they are friendly towards everyone, every animal and wag their tails not their tongues.... something many on here should heed!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ally said:


> Doodles set an example to other dogs - pedigrees, crosses or mongrels because they are friendly towards everyone, every animal and wag their tails not their tongues.... something many on here should heed!


You might want to explain that to the one that tries to eat my dogs everytime we see it


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ally said:


> Firstly, to OP, I can't see the logic in your first statement... you are from the #uk, though not England, but what has dialects to do with this? I am a northerner down south but dialects don't affect typing.
> 
> Secondly, all dogs originate from wolves and are all mongrels... the term purebreds has come from the breeders trying to better their dogs (or not in many cases) and the KC. I was a vetnurse also and during my training I was taught that there are pure breeds, cross breeds are pedigree crosses, mongrels are unknown parentage or more than 2 crosses. The reason all dogs are fundamentally mongrels is that years back, no-one knew the parentage of dogs particularly wild dogs.
> 
> ...


Dogs are a different species to wolves now though!

As i said earlier, a crossbreed according to the dictionary indicates the hybridisation of two different species, so the only crossbreeds in dog breeding would be the wolf-dogs.

Not talking about doodles here, or anything against them. Ive got a little mutt which ive referred in the past to being a crossbreed. He's yorkie x scottie and his parents were all health tested too.

I would say that i would never be insulted if someone called Billy a mongrel - thats what he is! I wouldnt be offended if someone called miso a mongrel either - though i would point out he is a pedigree rescued chinese crested.

Mongrel cannot be used as an insult! Its a fact!

As for your statement about doodles all being friendly, thats a rather sweeping statement to make? -

Every breed/cross/mongrel/type can have a problem, you cannot make a statement like that and expect it to be true.

Every doodle ive ever met so far has been lovely in temperament, but so has every labrador and every dobie - but i know not all of them are!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

OK pedigree or "mongrel" they all sniff bums, stuff in public wheres the difference, there isnt, they are all the same in the animal world. 

Mine are pedigrees so i know or are mine just common pedigree's maybe the upper class pedigrees do it behind a tree.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Well
> 
> I certainly dont get offended by it!
> 
> ...





billyboysmammy said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> And for future reference i will amend my posting.
> 
> According to the collins dictionary and will cease to refer to dogs of mixed parentage as crossbreeds. Legally i could be sued for misdiscribing (if i was a breeder!), and therefore they will be mongrels from now on!


Think Billyboysmammys post sums it up pretty well myself



ally said:


> Firstly, to OP, I can't see the logic in your first statement... you are from the #uk, though not England, but what has dialects to do with this? I am a northerner down south but dialects don't affect typing.
> 
> Secondly, all dogs originate from wolves and are all mongrels... the term purebreds has come from the breeders trying to better their dogs (or not in many cases) and the KC. I was a vetnurse also and during my training I was taught that there are pure breeds, cross breeds are pedigree crosses, mongrels are unknown parentage or more than 2 crosses. The reason all dogs are fundamentally mongrels is that years back, no-one knew the parentage of dogs particularly wild dogs.
> 
> ...


And why is it that everytime these words are mentioned that That 'Doodles' are also mentioned, Never do you see the owners of JRT crosses, Husky Crosses or the mutitude of other owners kicking up a fuss over something so very petty!!!!

If you want my opinion there are some amongst us that for some 'uknown' reason are carrying some rather large chips on their shoulders! And the sooner this is all put to bed the better!!

I do hope that this thread soes not take a turn for the worse and end up like many that have fallen before it!
regards
DT
And on a lighter side! call my dog what you like he ain't gonna answer!


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

I was refering to my experience with doodles. We often do very large meets with 50 odd doodles and there are never any fights or disagreements; no-one fighting for top dog etc. We strike a pose on these meets and people are amazed that with so many dogs they all get on so well - I appreciate there are always a few exceptions to the rules, but it would appear doodles have a much less aggressive nature to any other dog I have experienced.

I may be wrong here, and it may be too early to say but do we possibly have an agreement that all dogs including pedigrees originally are mongrels?

To the last poster, I brought up doodles as I own some and thought the reason of forums was to discuss our pets..... I am not responsible for the fact other cross breed owners haven't posted on here!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I think the dictionary sums up a pedigree very well!

I can trace billys pedigree back 30 or more years, but he is a mixed breed of dog - and therefore a mongrel! i.e. a dog of mixed parentage.


I still do not understand why yet again doodles have been brought into the discussion... if not only to cause an argument! Doodles and any other mixed breed of dog are beautiful mongrels!

I disagree that a pedigree dog is a mongrel. Put two pedigree dogs together and you get pups that look like that breed (regardless of kc registration or not), put two different breeds together and you have a very mixed bag!

There is currently a beardie cross on many tears that looks very similar to a doodle i know, his full sister (different litter but repeat mating) is about half his size and has a full poodle coat. 

Billy was an only pup, but it would be entirely possible (if he had had any) for each of his litter mates to be entirely different from each other.

To me that is the different between a pedigree and a mongrel.

A pedigrees offspring will look like the breed they are

offspring of two seperate will look different from each other, and not breed true.


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Ive not read all the posts but it doesnt bother me in the slightest a dog is a dog and a cat is a cat it just refers to the parentage for me. i love them all the same

however what would u refer to a rabbit as if you didnt know the parentage?

both my rabbits arent 'full' breeds and on the system at work we have an option for this as 'non-breed'.

sorry to change the thread to about rabbitslol


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm certainly not offended by the terms Moggy or Mongrel, iv'e always thought of them as a friendly way of phrasing...


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Meant to add nothing I have posted above is petty; neither have I deliberately put on controversial threads to incite, unlike certain people.

Perhaps, you should stick to posting about your breeds and seeing as you have made doodles your concern by always imparting deep opinion on any doodle related threads, perhaps you should get one and then have the right to provide first hand experience of doodles; after all, do doodle owners come on here posting threads being derogatory to other peoples choices? No. I have doodles and gave ~MY~ opinion as to the question in the title... as a member has the right to. I don't get offended if people disagree with my choices or comments when I know I am speaking from experience


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ally said:


> I was refering to my experience with doodles. We often do very large meets with 50 odd doodles and there are never any fights or disagreements; no-one fighting for top dog etc. We strike a pose on these meets and people are amazed that with so many dogs they all get on so well - I appreciate there are always a few exceptions to the rules, but it would appear doodles have a much less aggressive nature to any other dog I have experienced.
> 
> I may be wrong here, and it may be too early to say but do we possibly have an agreement that all dogs including pedigrees originally are mongrels?
> 
> To the last poster, I brought up doodles as I own some and thought the reason of forums was to discuss our pets..... I am not responsible for the fact other cross breed owners haven't posted on here!


i dont care what anyone calls my dogs i love em to bits, my closest friend hates my blue eyed husky shes sez she looks evil but do i care.... course i dont

just to add i was really upset that the Rutland Manor thread about poor poor Ellie was closed and whatever breed or type of dog it was about i would have felt the same, i think dog lovers everywhere should see places like this for what they are i hate the expliotation of any animal because i love them all


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

pedigree is the paper or list which states the ancestors as proof of being a purebred animal....

so they are purebreds and not pedigrees  

Thought i would point this one out


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i have not made doodles my primary concern!

I do have a right to voice my opinion though, as you do yours!

I do own a mongrel, and am therefore qualified to comment on mongrels!

I am just about fed up of people saying members here are so anti doodle! I couldnt give a monkeys about what mix the dog is. If its a mix its a mongrel - end of!

Not one person here has made a derogatory comment about doodles! They werent even raised until you did!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> just to add i was really upset that the Rutland Manor thread about poor poor Ellie was closed and whatever breed or type of dog it was about i would have felt the same, i think dog lovers everywhere should see places like this for what they are i hate the expliotation of any animal because i love them all


agree... i was upset about it being closed too


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Natik said:


> agree... i was upset about it being closed too


me to! mabe the offensive, below the belt comments can be removed and have it re-opened.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i dont care what anyone calls my dogs i love em to bits, my closest friend hates my blue eyed husky shes sez she looks evil but do i care.... course i dont
> 
> just to add i was really upset that the Rutland Manor thread about poor poor Ellie was closed and whatever breed or type of dog it was about i would have felt the same, i think dog lovers everywhere should see places like this for what they are i hate the expliotation of any animal because i love them all


Ive just read that thread. Its a terrible shame it was closed.

The issue was not about what type of dog it was, it was about the manner in which they were kept and bred!

If I owned one of these breeds i would be posting those links all over the net, to get the awareness out there, even if i did put a disclaimer on it as maybe being hearsay!

Puppy farms need stopping, no matter what type of dog they produce!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Natik said:


> agree... i was upset about it being closed too





DevilDogz said:


> me to! mabe the offensive, below the belt comments can be removed and have it re-opened.


As was I.
Seems I have the kiss of death on threads at the moment!
Hopefully one of the mods or Mark will Clean it up and re-open it.
regards
DT


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> me to! mabe the offensive, below the belt comments can be removed and have it re-opened.


well, i reported the comments as they were simply ruining the whole thread and were absolutely unnecessary but nothing has been done about them and the thread been closed for ALL OF US


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

To the last three posters, a) Surely as a mongrel is of "unknown parentage" if you can trace back the family tree, it would make the dog a mixed breed? 

Can't really help on the rabbit side apart from we always classed our client rabbits as pedigree and non-breed rabbits and of course we don't mind you bringing rabbits into the equation...well, I can only speak for myself though.


At the end of the day as I said and someone else repeated in a similar vein, our dogs can't speak so don't care whether they are called mongrels, curs, pedigree or crossbreeds, I used doodles as a prime example as they are my pet and I have in the past had mongrels, pedigrees and now crossbreeds, big deal... I would not be insulted - my cats are moggies, my dogs are cross breeds and so what? There are worse things to get insulted about and life is too short to waste that energy on the emotion


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ally said:


> To the last three posters, a) Surely as a mongrel is of "unknown parentage" if you can trace back the family tree, it would make the dog a mixed breed?
> 
> Can't really help on the rabbit side apart from we always classed our client rabbits as pedigree and non-breed rabbits and of course we don't mind you bringing rabbits into the equation...well, I can only speak for myself though.
> 
> At the end of the day as I said and someone else repeated in a similar vein, our dogs can't speak so don't care whether they are called mongrels, curs, pedigree or crossbreeds, I used doodles as a prime example as they are my pet and I have in the past had mongrels, pedigrees and now crossbreeds, big deal... I would not be insulted - my cats are moggies, my dogs are cross breeds and so what? There are worse things to get insulted about and life is too short to waste that energy on the emotion


Read my post about the collins dictionary -

a mongrel is a dog of mixed parentage.

A crossbreed is a hybrid of two different species

Now i do agree with you that it matters not one iota what theyre called!

Each persons dog/cat/rabbit is their much loved pet! A name males no difference!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

ally said:


> To the last three posters, a) Surely as a mongrel is of "unknown parentage" if you can trace back the family tree, it would make the dog a mixed breed?
> 
> Can't really help on the rabbit side apart from we always classed our client rabbits as pedigree and non-breed rabbits and of course we don't mind you bringing rabbits into the equation...well, I can only speak for myself though.
> 
> At the end of the day as I said and someone else repeated in a similar vein, our dogs can't speak so don't care whether they are called mongrels, curs, pedigree or crossbreeds, I used doodles as a prime example as they are my pet and I have in the past had mongrels, pedigrees and now crossbreeds, big deal... I would not be insulted - my cats are moggies, my dogs are cross breeds and so what? There are worse things to get insulted about and life is too short to waste that energy on the emotion


did someone call your dodle a mongrel... is that what all the fuss is about?


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

I didn't see that particular thread but, whilst I can understanding the emotions about Ellie (from what has been put above and guesswork), the reason it was probably closed is that much stuff was copied and pasted from elsewhere onto here and as the Rutland Manor case is a scenario that we don't have the full facts about, it is a minefield for litigation and this forum owner could potentially have had a lawsuit against him for what has been put on re RM. God only knows that everyone hopes this cruelty claims are not true, but until the Autorities have given proof and a conclusion to this, forums could be sued for C and P ing stuff. I think that is why the thread got closed.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

As a forum there are disclaimers that all opinions are from the members and the forum has no association with them. I would think mark is perfectly safe, even if those of us who have opinions of it are not.

All that would have been needed was a disclaimer saying that this coulld still be hearsay as no proof has been given.

There are much worse websites out there which are allowed to continue, all due to freedom of speech.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Dingle said:


> I'm certainly not offended by the terms Moggy or Mongrel, iv'e always thought of them as a friendly way of phrasing...


same here 

another term i have used for mongerals is bitsa's coz there are bitsa this and bitsa that in them....


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

ally said:


> I didn't see that particular thread but, whilst I can understanding the emotions about Ellie (from what has been put above and guesswork), the reason it was probably closed is that much stuff was copied and pasted from elsewhere onto here and as the Rutland Manor case is a scenario that we don't have the full facts about, it is a minefield for litigation and this forum owner could potentially have had a lawsuit against him for what has been put on re RM. God only knows that everyone hopes this cruelty claims are not true, but until the Autorities have given proof and a conclusion to this, forums could be sued for C and P ing stuff. I think that is why the thread got closed.


I never actually saw any copying and pasting! BUT! what I did see was links pointing to any information regarding the place, Which leaves me to ask you Ali ! Are you SURE there such a law about this practise?? Becuase if you are right and there is then there needs to be some serious attention paid to many other areas whereby members post links to information, such as newspapers, TV coverage, advertisements ect!! Many many of these prior to any charges being brought!
DT

DT


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I dont think they do! well not from what i have seen on this forum! plus i own a non pedigree dog myself who is loved and treated just the same as the others!  Its more about how people portray there cross breeds!


No offence you can think what you like...It's a fact that some people look down their noses at non pedigrees. You may not have seen it but i and plenty of others have. Personally i love all animals so dont care if they are pedigree or not.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

also i wouldnt think Rutland Manor could afford to sue everyone, the internet is snided with negative information about them,and lots of forums have such threads running about them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> No offence you can think what you like...It's a fact that some people look down their noses at non pedigrees. You may not have seen it but i and plenty of others have. Personally i love all animals so dont care if they are pedigree or not.


yes some people may!! doesnt mean all people that own pedigree's look down there noses! I love all animals/dogs aswell its the breeders i dont like  Its not the dogs fault. I actually find that people with cross breeds make any excuse to slate pedigree dogs ie health problems, show ect! so if we are going to play that card it CAN go both ways :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> No offence you can think what you like...It's a fact that some people look down their noses at non pedigrees. You may not have seen it but i and plenty of others have. Personally i love all animals so dont care if they are pedigree or not.


Totally Agree with you. xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I am walking away from this...

I am truely sick to the back teeth of being branded as a doodle hating monster! 

I love the dogs, think they are beautiful for their uniqueness and the three i know personally are just darlings.

I dont look down my nose at a mongrel any more than i do a pedigree. I would look down my nose at any breeder who breeds badly and unethically, but its not against the dogs - thats against the breeders!

I am sick of it, and for one of the first times youve managed to really upset me.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> yes some people may!! doesnt mean all people that own pedigree's look down there noses! I love all animals/dogs aswell its the breeders i dont like  Its not the dogs fault. I actually find that people with cross breeds make any excuse to slate pedigree dogs ie health probles, show ect! so if we are going to play that card it CAN go both ways :smilewinkgrin:


I wouldn't slate the animals or the owners of pedigrees. I grew up where we had pedigree dogs and cross breeds....Then when i left home ive always had Moggies. As i said before a cat is a cat and a dog is a dog...Just some cost more than others and of course we all have our preference on looks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

ally said:


> To the last three posters, a) Surely as a mongrel is of "unknown parentage" if you can trace back the family tree, it would make the dog a mixed breed?
> 
> Can't really help on the rabbit side apart from we always classed our client rabbits as pedigree and non-breed rabbits and of course we don't mind you bringing rabbits into the equation...well, I can only speak for myself though.
> 
> At the end of the day as I said and someone else repeated in a similar vein, our dogs can't speak so don't care whether they are called mongrels, curs, pedigree or crossbreeds, I used doodles as a prime example as they are my pet and I have in the past had mongrels, pedigrees and now crossbreeds, big deal... I would not be insulted - my cats are moggies, my dogs are cross breeds and so what? There are worse things to get insulted about and life is too short to waste that energy on the emotion


Nobody has been insulting to any dog or cat!!!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Another One Bites The Dust - Video


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I wouldn't slate the animals or the owners of pedigrees. I grew up where we had pedigree dogs and cross breeds....Then when i left home ive always had Moggies. As i said before a cat is a cat and a dog is a dog...Just some cost more than others and of course we all have our preference on looks.


I wouldnt slate animals or owners either!  (would slater BREEDERS)
I grew up with rescue mongrels an up until 5 years ago we had never owned a pedigree..I have JRT which is not pedigree people can call her a mongrel if they like.
Mainly its these crosses that cost more, so it could be that cross breed owners look down there nose at pedigree dogs! It goes both ways some pedigree dog people think thats there dogs are better and some cross breed owners will think theres are better! I think none are better as we should all just love our dogs, its not a competition to who owns the best looking dog, or the highest priced dog/breed, cross breed... like many make out! love your dogs for what they ARE and not what you want to MAKE them! Thats what i say anyway!!

*After all beauty is in the eye of the beholder*​


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

my dogs have all been mongrels, and my late cat was a moggie

millie is a patterdale, she not a pedigree, but she is a breed ( isn't she ?) so what would she come under........


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> my dogs have all been mongrels, and my late cat was a moggie
> 
> millie is a patterdale, she not a pedigree, but she is a breed ( isn't she ?) so what would she come under........


She'd come under the breed.....................CUTIE...xxxx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> She'd come under the breed.....................CUTIE...xxxx


thank you....................


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I feel that the posts go along swimmingly until some person takes it to another level and accuses many of being dog "elitist".

I am sure there are many levels of dog "elitism" and not only the mongrel, cross breed, purebred, pedigree classifications.
I am sure those with large ticket dogs "look down" on those with commoner breeds if we want to look at it that way. What about the show/working debate?
I do not think any were showing any signs of being dog "elitist" on this thread until one owner decided to play her card. I think actually that many on here are being very tolerant in the face of blatant hostility on this and in the RM thread.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I have pedigrees because i want a particular breed springer its not because its pedigree and i think they are better than crossbreeds i just love springers and cant imagine owning anythng else i have friends with pedigree dogs and friends with crossbreeds we meet up and the dog run/play together they are all just one as far as ime concerned.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Its not the name that offends ... its the snobbery involved if you ask me

It doesnt matter if you know what the parents are , if the parents arent the same breed then the dog / cat is a mongrel/moggie
That doesnt mean its any less adorable ... or deserves less love and affection than a dog or cat who'se parents are the same

years ago this debate wouldnt even be thought of , mongrels & moggies were just dogs and cats

edited to say : My OH calls all three of our BC's 'Bin Muppets' (cos they always look in the bins just incase theres a tasty summat in there) ... am I offended , should I be ?
Of course im not , I think its cute


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

How the hell did this turn into a "doodle" debate 

The thread was referring the terms used to describe different types of dog or cat and as i pointed out i doubt the animals could care less. 

If you really are truly into your "type" of dog then champion that "type" in a positive way instead of jumping on anyone who dares to mention there may be a problems with it (and to be honest noone even mentioned them on this thread) .

I would imagine that GSD breeders and Lab breeders (just examples not a definative list) would be the first to agree there are issues within their breeds brought about by unethical profiteering B.....rds so why cant Doodle owners accept that and give their energies to outing the bad and championing the good instead of just assuming every person who dares mention the C word is referring to a Doodle.


Yes a contraversial post but quite frankly its getting really boring.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> How the hell did this turn into a "doodle" debate
> 
> The thread was referring the terms used to describe different types of dog or cat and as i pointed out i doubt the animals could care less.
> 
> ...


Well the thread was getting back on track until you just brought that up again.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Well the thread was getting back on track until you just brought that up again.


The one yesterday didnt though did it, it got locked, and no doubt one tomorrow will and the day after, it was more of a general post asking people not to be so quick to assume everything is aimed at them rather than specific to this thread.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> The one yesterday didnt though did it, it got locked, and no doubt one tomorrow will and the day after, it was more of a general post asking people not to be so quick to assume everything is aimed at them rather than specific to this thread.


Oh i never realised this was about the locked thread yesterday...Shall we bring that up on every thread? See if we cant get them all locked. How smart.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't take offence to Mongrel. I don't actually own any cats but i can't imagine i'd take offence to that either.

HOWEVER, when some people try to talk down to me by calling my dog a ''rat dog'' with a particularly nasty tone to my voice i do get quite annoyed.
i don't let it get to me. i have a gorgeous dog who makes me very happy. i make her happy and thats all that matters.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

ally said:


> We have moggies - these are non pedigree cats which in my opinion are proper cats rather than poncy breeds of them...


Well going by above use of the word PONCY IMO that is petty and could incite members !!!!!!!!!!!!



ally said:


> Meant to add nothing I have posted above is petty; neither have I deliberately put on controversial threads to incite, unlike certain people.


Now as for the words Moggie or Mongrel Dogs and Cats of mixed breeds years ago were all known by this so what s the Big problem now with some owners???


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> How the hell did this turn into a "doodle" debate
> 
> The thread was referring the terms used to describe different types of dog or cat and as i pointed out i doubt the animals could care less.
> 
> ...












Hit the nail on the head there hun xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Oh i never realised this was about the locked thread yesterday...Shall we bring that up on every thread? See if we cant get them all locked. How smart.


Oh sorry (doff cap) did i speak out of turn  Others have mentioned it and not been pulled up, maybe i am just "special"


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Well going by above use of the word PONCY IMO that is petty and could incite members !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now as for the words Moggie or Mongrel Dogs and Cats of mixed breeds years ago were all known by this so what s the Big problem now with some owners???


i do agree. i don't think a dog/cat can be defined as PROPER by whether they are pedigree or non pedigree.
everyone loves their animals pedigree or not.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Oh sorry (doff cap) did i speak out of turn  Others have mentioned it and not been pulled up, maybe i am just "special"


Special?....NO......But if you can read....read what i said about the fact the thread was getting back on track till you brought it up again.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> i do agree. i don't think a dog/cat can be defined as PROPER by whether they are pedigree or non pedigree.
> everyone loves their animals pedigree or not.


Exactly...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Special?....NO......But if you can read....read what i said about the fact the thread was getting back on track till you brought it up again. [/QUOTE
> 
> Same ole same ole


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> FREE SPIRIT said:
> 
> 
> > Special?....NO......But if you can read....read what i said about the fact the thread was getting back on track till you brought it up again. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Special?....NO......But if you can read....read what i said about the fact the thread was getting back on track till you brought it up again.


And you arguing now is helping the thread in what way exactly?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> suzy93074 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep so ive noticed.
> ...


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

kath123 said:


> FREE SPIRIT said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing changes round here believe me!!!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Give it a rest! blimmy what is wrong with people! can we not just have a debate where people put there points across and not start with other comments! If I can do it im sure the rest of you can!
Its ever so boring! all these threads locked all the time..what for so people can make a quick sneaky comment to some one else.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Special?....NO......But if you can read....read what i said about the fact the thread was getting back on track till you brought it up again.


How Rude, don't believe i actually got personal about any individual like that in my post.

Back on track because YOU say so 

Yes very much same old same old.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

precicely dd

Can we go back to talking about dogs now then please?


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> FREE SPIRIT said:
> 
> 
> > Special?....NO......But if you can read....read what i said about the fact the thread was getting back on track till you brought it up again. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> And you arguing now is helping the thread in what way exactly?


Think you'll find i was replying NOT arguing. Im not a walk over who takes crap off people.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

If we can go back on to the subject of cats... Well i dont really find it offensive as i used to own one, its the only term you could really use? What else could you use?


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Think you'll find i was replying NOT arguing. Im not a walk over who takes crap off people.


Its posts like these that waste a thread imo As the Mods have said and other members if you do not like, walk away no one is holding you here
edited to add Why just come to a topic to make a remark that has nothing to do with the topic whatsoever. Why not post your opinions as that is what the OP is looking for


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Its posts like these that waste a thread imo As the Mods have said and other members if you do not like, walk away no one is holding you here


Funny how you didn't quote the people who took the thread off topic isn't it? 
Read back and you will see my original replies were contributing to the thread and ON topic.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Funny how you didn't quote the people who took the thread off topic isn't it?
> Read back and you will see my original replies were contributing to the thread and ON topic.


Sorry your quote got included in my post 
re same ole same ole


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

ally said:


> Meant to add nothing I have posted above is petty; neither have I deliberately put on controversial threads to incite, unlike certain people.
> 
> Perhaps, you should stick to posting about your breeds and seeing as you have made doodles your concern by always imparting deep opinion on any doodle related threads, perhaps you should get one and then have the right to provide first hand experience of doodles; after all, do doodle owners come on here posting threads being derogatory to other peoples choices? No. I have doodles and gave ~MY~ opinion as to the question in the title... as a member has the right to. I don't get offended if people disagree with my choices or comments when I know I am speaking from experience


Ally, this is not a controversial thread at all!!!!

You and some of your 'friends' always try and twist threads!

I deliberatly kept 'cross breeds' off my post, cos it is not a valid veterinary term or class of dog. (But later someone indeed did)!

My thread was to address why, oh why people are offended by the terms 'MOGGY' and 'MONGREL'.... A spade is a spade after all.

Seems you have been following all my posts! And thanks for the STRANGE visitor message on my profile.

But thank you for everyone else posting and keeping this thread a light and friendly discussion!  x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

It was me that said that actually - and?


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> It was me that said that actually - and?


and? thats the contribution to the topic HOW??


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

manicmania said:


> and? thats the contribution to the topic HOW??


and your quote is????


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

manicmania said:


> and? thats the contribution to the topic HOW??


Neither is you quoting people like that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Think a mods needs to close this!  another thread wrecked because some people cant just walk away.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Think a mods needs to close this!  another thread wrecked because some people cant just walk away.


I cant believe this... Come on people, lets try and make a target, and not get this thread closed....


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

here we go again!

Round and round in circles!










Come on! back on topic!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Think a mods needs to close this!  another thread wrecked because some people cant just walk away.


And who's fault is that!!! I have NEVER had a thread closed due to what I have said!!!! its a pity some of your friends cannot take your advice DD


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> And who's fault is that!!! I have NEVER had a thread closed due to what I have said!!!! its a pity some of your friends cannot take your advice DD


My friends!  The two people that i talk to on this forum have not commented on this thread.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

the term mongrel and moggie doesn't offend me unless it is said to be hurtfull.


i had an x breed do and i classed her as a mongrel - she was a tibeten terrier - possibly with wheaten terrier.

ever cat i have had has been a x breed/moggie


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Could someone give me an example as to how it could be used to be hurtful....

other than using "just a _____" which is an insult regardless of what word is used at the end, and i would be upset if any of my pets were called "just a _____" ive had it before and its not nice.


If a dog is a mongrel it is a mongrel ... surely?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> My friends!  The two people that i talk to on this forum have not commented on this thread.


Ok DD u only have two friends??

anyway u are all right and we are all wrong! - feel better now

I would hate it if someone called my Jinks "just a moggie" he is my PET and I love him as we all love our pets


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Bella is 100% mongrel and that is a fact, it doesn't offend me but I know it does some people - may prefer 'mixed breed'.

mon⋅grel  / Pronunciation [muhng-gruhl, mong-]

-noun 1. a dog of mixed or indeterminate breed. 
2. any animal or plant resulting from the crossing of different breeds or varieties. 
3. any cross between different things, esp. if inharmonious or indiscriminate.

-adjective 4. of mixed breed, nature, or origin; of or like a mongrel.

Origin: 
1425-75; late ME (once): heraldic term for a type of dog; equiv. to mong(e) mixture (OE gemang; cf. mingle ) + -rel

Related forms:

mon⋅grel⋅ism, mon⋅grel⋅ness, noun 
mon⋅grel⋅ly, adverb

Synonyms:
1. mutt. 2. cross, half-breed. See hybrid.

Antonyms:
2. thoroughbred, purebred.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> There is snobbery when trying to rehome cats as well! Cats Protection find it very hard to rehome black and white cats as they are seen as common!  People even when rescuing a 'moggie' want something a bit different that they can then brag to their friends about! Gingers used to be sought after, but not now....


I'm a bit late in the day answering this but gosh, is that true??  I love black and white cats! My mum has 5 of the buggers, one of them mine!! She also has a calico, a grey tabby and white (mine), a full tabby and a ginger and white!

Perhaps you could say they are tuxedo cats as that is what they are known as (didn't know that until a couple of weeks ago!)


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Could someone give me an example as to how it could be used to be hurtful....
> 
> other than using "just a _____" which is an insult regardless of what word is used at the end, and i would be upset if any of my pets were called "just a _____" ive had it before and its not nice.
> 
> If a dog is a mongrel it is a mongrel ... surely?


I agree it's not the word that is hurtful or insulting....It is ONLY offensive in my opinion when they say it's JUST a moggie/mongrel. 



suzy93074 said:


> Ok DD u only have two friends??
> 
> anyway u are all right and we are all wrong! - feel better now
> 
> I would hate it if someone called my Jinks "just a moggie" he is my PET and I love him as we all love our pets


LOL...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Ok DD u only have two friends??
> 
> anyway u are all right and we are all wrong! - feel better now
> 
> I would hate it if someone called my Jinks "just a moggie" he is my PET and I love him as we all love our pets


no of course not i have friends off the forum, but there are only two people i speak to ON the forum and they have not commented on this thread.
feel better for what i never did anything or say anyone was wrong


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Could someone give me an example as to how it could be used to be hurtful....
> 
> other than using "just a _____" which is an insult regardless of what word is used at the end, and i would be upset if any of my pets were called "just a _____" ive had it before and its not nice.
> 
> If a dog is a mongrel it is a mongrel ... surely?


Agreed. The word themselves are not hurtful! The word is just a description of that animal's heritage. A moggie for undefined heritage, pedigree for a traceable heritage. That's all it is! It's when the phrase "Just a moggie" comes into play that incites upset. Similarly I get frustrated when people call my pedigree cat "a bit poncy". A cat is a cat at the end of the day, and the word moggie merely describes its history. People just need to leave their prejudices at the door in my opinion. 
xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'm a bit late in the day answering this but gosh, is that true??  I love black and white cats! My mum has 5 of the buggers, one of them mine!! She also has a calico, a grey tabby and white (mine), a full tabby and a ginger and white!
> 
> Perhaps you could say they are tuxedo cats as that is what they are known as (didn't know that until a couple of weeks ago!)


Yes unfortunatly

The colours hardest to home in cats are blacks, black n white and plain torties. The most popular are of course the rarer ones, pointed, blue, cream, silvers etc... but there never seems to be any difficulty homing a tortie n white, red (ginger) or tabby.



FREE SPIRIT said:


> I agree it's not the word that is hurtful or insulting....It is ONLY offensive in my opinion when they say it's JUST a moggie/mongrel.


But it would be equally offensive if someone said

"its JUST a labrador" "its JUST a siamese" "its JUST a puppy" "its JUST a cat"

its the word JUST thats offensive not the word used to desribe the dog or its breeding....

well thats how i see it!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> And who's fault is that!!! I have NEVER had a thread closed due to what I have said!!!! its a pity some of your friends cannot take your advice DD


I'm DD's friend! And I certainly ain't taking advise from no--one (unlike some) I walked the walk when the *real* culprit put their two penneth in!! and I ain't saying thats you suzie!! read back it's as clear as bl**dy glass! !!! If anyone is unclear then maybe a visit to specsavers would help!!!!!!!!
DT


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> But it would be equally offensive if someone said
> 
> "its JUST a labrador" "its JUST a siamese" "its JUST a puppy" "its JUST a cat"
> 
> ...


Which is exactly what i agreed with you on.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> Agreed. The word themselves are not hurtful! The word is just a description of that animal's heritage. A moggie for undefined heritage, pedigree for a traceable heritage. That's all it is! It's when the phrase "Just a moggie" comes into play that incites upset. Similarly I get frustrated when people call my pedigree cat "a bit poncy". A cat is a cat at the end of the day, and the word moggie merely describes its history. People just need to leave their prejudices at the door in my opinion.
> xx


exactly!

At times on here I am made to feel almost guilty for owning a pedigree (even though he's a rescue), and i have 2 rescue pedigree cats too - i wouldnt call them "poncy"!!!!

The word mongrel describes a dog of mixed breeding - simple as that!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Yes unfortunatly
> 
> The colours hardest to home in cats are blacks, black n white and plain torties. The most popular are of course the rarer ones, pointed, blue, cream, silvers etc... but there never seems to be any difficulty homing a tortie n white, red (ginger) or tabby.


That is so sad  If this boy came into rescue would anyone rehome him?

Btw none of you can have him he's MINE


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I'm DD's friend! And I certainly ain't taking advise from no--one (unlike some) I walked the walk when the *real* culprit put their two penneth in!! and I ain't saying thats you suzie!! read back it's as clear as bl**dy glass! !!! If anyone is unclear then maybe a visit to specsavers would help!!!!!!!!
> DT


time for this pic again










FS not sure about the "" , i agreed with you and merely clarified my point.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> no of course not i have friends off the forum, but there are only two people i speak to ON the forum and they have not commented on this thread.
> feel better for what i never did anything or say anyone was wrong


Lets just keep it on track now - Im not saying u should feel better now it was meant in general - for all those peeps who think that its their way or the highway - funny how here on the "dark side" this stuff keeps coming up


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i think it also depends how it is said as well!


some people will try and he hurtfull by saying a mixture of things.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

To put my spoke in again!!! I can state with 100% certaintly my mutts ain't bothered what I call em!! I just tried!!! They were not even offended when I called em Sh*tbag!!!

Me has a sneaky feeling it could be the owners! There sure are some sad folk around it thats all they have to worry about!!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

sequeena said:


> That is so sad  If this boy came into rescue would anyone rehome him?
> 
> Btw none of you can have him he's MINE


He's a beauty!

Well he wouldnt have tooo much trouble, he's high white!

here is a rough idea of the popularity





































those are the most unpopular colours  

Apparently its because its harded to see their expressions 

The same goes for dogs too, black dogs are harder to home than any other colour. Big black dogs in particular!

See i must be odd - i have two torties at home, and a black dog! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Lets just keep it on track now - Im not saying u should feel better now it was meant in general - for all those peeps who think that its their way or the highway - funny how here on the "dark side" this stuff keeps coming up


yes it is and i said it should be kept on track pages back then people started on me how my friends should listen to me.
well enjoy everyone im walking away from this thread its a complete joke! was good why it lasted.
will be locked soon no doubt anyway.
have a good day all


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> yes it is! and i said it should be kept on track pages back then people started on me how my friends should listen to me.
> well enjoy everyone im walking away from this thread its a complete joke! was good why it lasted.
> will be locked soon no doubt anyway.


bye bye


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I know lots and lots of people with x breeds and t.b.h i have never heard any of them who have pedigrees say anything wrong or even look at them the wrong way, what experiences had anyone had to jusify saying pedigree owners do this, or and i dont nesesarily mean anyone inparticular on here do some cross beed owners have certain insecurities that they imagine people are looking at them the wrong way.

This i do not want to offend anyone as ime not offended about some people saying that pedigree owners do this ime a pedigree owner and could take it personally.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

&#304; have no problem with Moggies but really dislike Mongrel due to all the connetations the word has!!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I know lots and lots of people with x breeds and t.b.h i have never heard any of them who have pedigrees say anything wrong or even look at them the wrong way, what experiences had anyone had to jusify saying pedigree owners do this, or and i dont nesesarily mean anyone inparticular on here do some cross beed owners have certain insecurities that they imagine people are looking at them the wrong way.
> 
> This i do not want to offend anyone as ime not offended about some people saying that pedigree owners do this ime a pedigree owner and could take it personally.


The only thing ive had is actually in reference to my pedigree miso. Now he is a rescue, but i have had people ask how much puppies of the breed sell for and they look at me like ive gone bonkers for getting one!

Then you get the comments such as "but its JUST a dog"

Mind you ive had worse! like

OMG, that dog has cancer, how can she walk it!

Oooh an oven ready dog!

what a fookin ugly dog!

eewww that dog has mange!

idiots the lot of em! I know i come back with the best dog at the end of the day!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok now! Earlier today 'Ally' took this thread off topic and made it hostile. 

Now I respect ALL of you members, and ALL your comments.

Don't let 'one' member subvert the thread topic and have all you lot at each others throats! Thats what 'they' want....please don't fall into the trap they have now set.

Love x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> He's a beauty!
> 
> Well he wouldnt have tooo much trouble, he's high white!
> 
> ...


Thank you, I love him! 

I love all those colours! If these babies were to come into rescue (haha NEVER ) then they wouldn't have too much of a chance 

The black dog thing amazes me! Take Sky for example. She's black and I'm forever being stopped because of her colour!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> bye bye


You going somewhere nice?:thumbsup: The weather forecast ain't to good for the weekend so take a brolley!
lol
DT


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, back on topic!

My favourite moggy is my black and white persian cross, I know I shouldn't have favourites. But he has had LOADS of health issues and ops so he gets my sympathy vote....


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> The only thing ive had is actually in reference to my pedigree miso. Now he is a rescue, but i have had people ask how much puppies of the breed sell for and they look at me like ive gone bonkers for getting one!
> 
> Then you get the comments such as "but its JUST a dog"
> 
> ...


hahaha..i have had them comments too! and one person that is maoning on this thread about pedigree dog owners not liking crosses actually pmed me an told me i owned the uglist breed! now thats worse then calling a dog a mongrel...but hey i didnt lose sleep over it..:001_tt2:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> The only thing ive had is actually in reference to my pedigree miso. Now he is a rescue, but i have had people ask how much puppies of the breed sell for and they look at me like ive gone bonkers for getting one!
> 
> Then you get the comments such as "but its JUST a dog"
> 
> ...


Yes the ignorant people that cant think before they speak but that isnt just typical of a cross breed ive had that when my 1st springer was ill they couldnt undersatnd that i was spending so much monet because "its only a dog" they would say.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> hahaha..i have had them comments too! and one person that is maoning on this thread about pedigree dog owners not liking crosses actually pmed me an told me i owned the uglist breed! now thats worse then calling a dog a mongrel...but hey i didnt lose sleep over it..:001_tt2:


Whilst I'm not fond of the CC breed (or any small dogs for that matter) that's going a bit too far and is very cruel!! No dog is ugly! 

Ah well, I'm sure they couldn't give fook


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Yes the ignorant people that cant think before they speak but that isnt just typical of a cross breed ive had that when my 1st springer was ill they couldnt undersatnd that i was spending so much monet because "its only a dog" they would say.


exactly hun

Ive never had it with billy, only with my one pedigree - miso the chinese crested! ut:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Whilst I'm not fond of the CC breed (or any small dogs for that matter) that's going a bit too far and is very cruel!! No dog is ugly!
> 
> Ah well, I'm sure they couldn't give fook


Sorry, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I actually do find some dogs ugly 
But they all could and should have someone that loves them


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Closed for modding please bear wiv me, my name is brian thank you :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*

*Ok i think ive edited what needed to be edited, please let me know if ive missed any hehe *


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks wiccy


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Whilst I'm not fond of the CC breed (or any small dogs for that matter) that's going a bit too far and is very cruel!! No dog is ugly!
> 
> Ah well, I'm sure they couldn't give fook


Thanks hehe i thought cresteds we ugly until we gout our firsts! :001_tt2:
Thanks Wiccy!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

rona said:


> Sorry, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I actually do find some dogs ugly
> But they all could and should have someone that loves them


Some dogs just done "do it" for me. I was talking to someone today about bulldogs, just not my kind of dog, but that doesnt mean i would ridicule them (other than the mess bad breeding has put them in).


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you Wiccy for re-opening my thread!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes thank you Wiccy 

can i just add posts have been edited and i dont want anyone to think i brought up Rutland Manor 1st because i didnt and it now look like i did


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My cats are moggies, my dog's a crossbreed. I am of mixed parentage (Welsh, Scottish & Maltese descent) & am affectionately known as a mongrel to my friends


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I must be a mutt to 

I'm scottish, Irish, English and Canadain!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Yes thank you Wiccy
> 
> can i just add posts have been edited and i dont want anyone to think i brought up Rutland Manor 1st because i didnt and it now look like i did


We all know you didn't!!! x x x Thats why I don't like things to be moderated, covers up almost for the bad guys! But thanks Wiccy for your time and effort!

Take a look on my visitors messages


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Yes thank you Wiccy
> 
> can i just add posts have been edited and i dont want anyone to think i brought up Rutland Manor 1st because i didnt and it now look like i did


TRUE!

Well i know you didnt hun!

That was done by other members!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I must be a mutt to
> 
> I'm scottish, Irish, English and Canadain!


I think we are all human mongerls! x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> We all know you didn't!!! x x x Thats why I don't like things to be moderated, covers up almost for the bad guys! But thanks Wiccy for your time and effort!
> 
> Take a look on my visitors messages


I did, and now i can barely see


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I did, and now i can barely see


Hee Hee, its a bit bright! Its Garfields colours, blame him!

Garfield is a moggie! And a gorgeous one at that!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I think we are all human mongerls! x


I'm definatly a mongrel!

1/8 italian

the rest yorkshire

Grandfather (was given fathers name) was "raised" but another family as his dad was a blue blood toff killed in WW1 and he was born to a skullery maid!!!

but family name came over with william the conquorer

so

i'm an italian yorkshire blue blooded invador from france!

:001_tt2:

definatly a mongrel!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I think we are all human mongerls! x


yeh I agree or in my town your called "inbreds" as everone is related to everyone. Thankfully not me as I moved her only 7 yrs ago and I am moving away next year.

Very few trees but plenty of roots ut:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with most of you on here it's not the words used to describe your pets its how the words are used. I'm always asked if my collie is a Pyrenese cross as Pyr are so common around here and she is white. I answer truthfully and say no theres no Pyr in her. They usually ask what she is and I tell them. I luv the dog down the street he's a newfie cross, and looks like a smaller version of one that is the only difference is the size, he's gorgeous but getting old and going downhill this year. He's over 10. ...Anyway moggie, mongrel, doesn't bug me but I know it bugs some people now quite often I'll just say wow what a cute dog or cat.....Jill


----------



## origin_of_symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

I refer to mine as 'moggies' because that's what they are.... I've never seen it as derogatory personally.

If I could say 'they're half x and half y' I would.... but I have no idea!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think moggy or mongrel should be offensive.

I think the only people who are likely to be really offended by it (and no offence to anyone LOL) is the snobby show type 'my dog is better than your dog' people. People who own these moggies and mongrels usually have enough of a sense of humour to not be offended


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I don't think moggy or mongrel should be offensive.
> 
> I think the only people who are likely to be really offended by it (and no offence to anyone LOL) is the snobby show type 'my dog is better than your dog' people. People who own these moggies and mongrels usually have enough of a sense of humour to not be offended


I think we have to remember all our pets whether they are ped or not were mongrels at one point!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I agree with most of you on here it's not the words used to describe your pets its how the words are used. I'm always asked if my collie is a Pyrenese cross as Pyr are so common around here and she is white. I answer truthfully and say no theres no Pyr in her. They usually ask what she is and I tell them. I luv the dog down the street he's a newfie cross, and looks like a smaller version of one that is the only difference is the size, he's gorgeous but getting old and going downhill this year. He's over 10. ...Anyway moggie, mongrel, doesn't bug me but I know it bugs some people now quite often I'll just say wow what a cute dog or cat.....Jill


Strangely enough Jill when I am out with my dogs whenever I meet another dog walker the breed of dog whether pedigree or mongel never even enters my head! The first think I normally say is: Is he friendly, followed by whats his name and then how old is he! breed NEVER comes into it! But then I guess it is far easier to be understood when face to face then it is on a forum!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> Strangely enough Jill when I am out with my dogs whenever I meet another dog walker the breed of dog whether pedigree or mongel never even enters my head! The first think I normally say is: Is he friendly, followed by whats his name and then how old is he! breed NEVER comes into it! But then I guess it is far easier to be understood when face to face then it is on a forum!


DT totally agree with you it's far easier in person than on a forum as when talking in person someone can tell how the question is asked through tone. We can't type tone...Jill


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Strangely enough Jill when I am out with my dogs whenever I meet another dog walker the breed of dog whether pedigree or mongel never even enters my head! The first think I normally say is: Is he friendly, followed by whats his name and then how old is he! breed NEVER comes into it! But then I guess it is far easier to be understood when face to face then it is on a forum!


I agree

Although i did make a numpty of myself when i met the corded poodle for the first time, i thought it was a puli :blush2: - and theyre not exactly common so i asked.

Funnily enough, ive met both the corded poodles now ever day on our walks since! I'm growing a bit of a soft spot for rasta poodles!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Its a shame if there is owner snobbery, because the dogs dont know and if they did they couldnt care less as i said in a previous post they all sniff ar*es, hump,sh*t and p*** in public, no descrimination there Mine are pedigrees (springers) i didnt get them for the pedigree status i got them because i love, adore springers so thats why i got them, lots of my friends have ped some have x breeds it dont matter they all meet up play together.

My friend rescued a x breed at 8 weeks he is now 7 months god knows what he is no one has any idea but he is the most lovliest dog a devil and a sweetheart rolled into one, everyone loves marley. Oh he can be sooo mischievous.


----------

